# Hayes State Park



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

Has anyone stayed at Hayes State Park in Onsted, MI? We need some opinions before we make reservations... as many of you know there are some real stinkers when it comes to state parks... not all parks are made the same. Thanks!


----------



## gilgetter (Feb 28, 2006)

Is a very nice park, and wamplers lake can be a very good fishing lake.depends alot on how many jet skis are running around.BUT they also allow pets and alcohol, so things can go down hill real quick.


----------



## RyeDog (Jul 28, 2006)

Its ok. But like most State Parks it has its good and not so good spots. I agree that Wamplers lake can be a pretty good fishing lake.


----------

